# 2000 Johnson 130 redo?



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)

I had this motor given to me about two months ago. Has 110-130 psi on all cylinders and runs great on the muffs. Is missing cowl and lower cowl along with all the controls. What I’ve been told is this motor was on an older flats boat that floated away from the guys dock and didn’t find it for 6 months. I already have bought a new swivel bracket because the old one is toast. My only consern is a slight gouge on the bottom right cylinder. Still does show 110 and seems to run fine. Does it look to be worth my time? Planning on a repaint too.


----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I can’t speak to the cylinder gouge but I ran one for a while. Powerful engines that are easy to work on. That V4 looper block is a beast.
Easy to find inexpensive parts as well.

If I WANTED a project motor it would be fun.

you may be $ and frustration ahead to put your powerhead on a different complete mid section vs replanting the swivel.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

The things I’d like to do to that motor… Eh, nevermind😉🤣


----------

